# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Post your rig!

## Tebbie bear

I think this should be fun! post pics of your electric rig and let us know how it sounds!

----------


## mandroid

Camera died, so no pictures, 
Got one of the fender FM61 electric when they came out, the general picture is on the eye candy electric stuff , at the bottom of the page.
changed pickup and so forth, imagine black instead of white pearly stuff on top. I could be talked into selling it .

solid body, A shape, 4 string, now has RMC bridge pickups, for guitar synth access.

accepting donations for camera repair/replacement. 


Amplification: Poland AC 60, + for synth bass bottom end  a KCW-1,a powered Sub.
synth modules GR30 & GR33, instrument out loop to a AG/DG Yamaha 'stomp' effects combinations.
mix thru 4 stereo channel submixer.

AC 60 goes out to local pub jam, as its portable in my bicycle trailer. You can run Schertler pickup or Mic in one channel, 
Magnetic or piezo pickup thru the other .
A50 ,4 stringed in CGDA, brass adjustable bridge, stacked humbucker pickup ,works well , warm jazzy tone..

----------


## Tebbie bear

I suppose i should upload mine seeing as how i started this thread  



she's not quite finished i need to install the bridge and nut and the tuners need their collars put on and i need to put the knobs on her. When i strung her up before i had it finished (with some old dean markley blue steels) the EMG selects sounded fat and jazzy. Sounds great on the fender Jazz Chorus and VOX models of the amp and sounds crazy on the marshall and Mesa/Boogie.

the amp is a roland micro cube and the best solid state practice amp i have ever heard.

----------


## seano

No pic yet, but here's my ultimate rig, couldn't be happier w/ it: Mann EM8 and Schwab 5 string - MXR Auto Wah - MXR Dyna Comp Compressor - Tube Screamer - vintage MXR Flanger - BOSS delay/reverb - *Epiphone Valve Jr. 5 watt head. *I bought this head modified (different tubes and other internal parts replaced) and it ROCKS! Awesome tone, surprisingly loud for only 5 watts. I have the head plugged into a Mesa Boogie 12" speaker cabinet. Wooo Hoooo!!!

----------


## Christian McKee

I love this discussion:

Before the effects loop:
Custom quasi-Alembic five string flying V -&gt; 
Boss TU2 tuner -&gt; 
Boss OD1 Overdrive -&gt; 
Moog MuRF (this thing *rules*) -&gt;
Laney LC15R (15 watt, 10" combo, all tube, pretty rock-y)

In the effects loop: 

Boss OC3 Octave -&gt; 
Budda BudWah -&gt; 
Q-Tron -&gt; 
Digitech Digidelay

With the recent addition of the MURF, I've overrun the space I had in my pedal bag, which I used to use as a limit on the number of toys I'd allow myself. #Now I'm looking for a bigger bag!

As to how this stuff sounds, I'm really happy with all of it. The Laney is a relatively recent addition for me, I used to play a Fender Pro Jr., but wanted a little more flexibility and reverb. The BudWah is also a new unit, replacing a Dan-O-Wah, and I'm very happy with that change, the BudWah doesn't have as much high-end as a lot of wah's, and that helps with our peculiar little beasties. I continue to recommend the Q-Tron to everyone who will listen, it's just so tasty, and I like it even more now that I have an effects loop to put it in. And then there's the MuRF. This thing cost more than my amp, but it's really, really neat. It makes everything from gentle phaser sounds to drum machine noises, and general craziness, as well. I'm a big fan. 

Christian

----------


## Tebbie bear

Thats It? only four of us? hard to believe...

----------


## mandroid

Those with lots of Gigs booked, are busy doing them. 
 see the electric mandolin resource pages for more data. 
artist pages there, for more personalitys.

----------


## mandocrucian

mini-strat conversion to 17" scale 5-string mandolectra (GDAEB one octave down). Note custom paint job - wolves and (not visible) NH portrait. Photo circa 1990.

Use the lime green phase shifter, and an overdrive stompbox, early 70's Fender pro-reverb tube amp. (But I'd probably just grab a small light weight solid-state amp instead for lugging convenience.)

No desire to sound "mandoliny" with the 5-string or with the 8-string Mandobird. The closer either is to a guitar sound (Hendrix/Trower/Green/Cippolina/Knoplfer/Thompson/Garcia etc.) the happier I am.

I should actaully make a doubleneck body to hold both this neck/pickups in tandem with the neck off the 8-string Mandobird. Have a wooden mockup (real John Cippolina look!), but haven't gotten past that (where am I gonna use it? _"Too old to rock and roll, but too young to die."_ is the knee-jerk reaction usually encountered.)

NH

----------


## Dfyngravity

Mann 5 stringer PRS copy running through a Fuchs Lucky 7. Sounds like a dream! Pictures coming soon.

----------


## wichitamando

Ron Lira 4 string, Korg Tuner, Boss Chorus, Boss Blues Driver, Boss Overdrive/Distortion, Fender Blues Junior.

I plan to add a wah and flanger soon. And maybe a phase shifter. And maybe...

----------


## Perry

Schwab ML 4 string (or a Don Grosh Retro Classic strat)&gt;&gt;
Boss Tuner TU-2&gt;&gt;
Bad Bob Booster...the Bartolini's have no output  &gt;&gt;
Maxon AF-9 Auto Filter&gt;&gt;
Analog Man King of Tone overdrive pedal&gt;
Analog Man Clone Chorus&gt;&gt;
Maxon AD-9 Analog Delay&gt;&gt;
Carr Rambler Amplifier


A buddy of mine has a couple of those Laney's; great amps (nice big clean sound) and not all that expensive

----------


## clem

Mando= Rono long scale/baritone 5 string (G-D-A-E-B, one octave down)

Amps= '64 Princeton (6g2 circuit) with a Fender Special Effects center (oil can delay, distortion and boosts, circa 1969) OR

Gerlitz Dual Revelator, with Morley EVO oil can delay pedal and Zvex Fuzz Factory OR

POD XT-Live (the proverbial zillion amps and pedals in a box).

----------


## jmkatcher

Gibson Florentine Electric into
Rivera Chubster 40 or
Fender Jazzmaster Ultralight

No pedals for me. I've tried a bunch, but nothing sticks other than reverb or delay (built into the Ultralight).

----------


## Jim Nollman

for recording, i often use a Godin A8 plugged directly into a Digi002 rack, and onto a Protools track filtered by Native Instruments Guitar Rig set to any of 20 or more configurations, but especially a simulated mesa boogie amp with several levels of parametric and chorus, mostly used to smooth out the high end. For live playing i often use a LR Baggs preamp into any available small amp. I also like using a digital delay set to about a 12% mix with the dry signal.

----------


## johnsmusic

I switch depending on the venue. With my Kevin Mathers F3 I run it into a Fishman Pro Platinum EQ (it has a Fishman bridge pickup) into a Boss RV-5 reverb and a Boss DD3 Delay then into my HarpGear 30 watt 2x8" tube amp built by Brian Purdy in Florida. If I use my Godin A8, I skip the Pro Platinum and go into the pedals then into the amp. I use an AKG wireless bug and switch this same set-up over to my harp mic (Custom wood bullet made by Fritz Hausenpuch of Washinton state) on songs that I play blues harp on instead of mando. The Harpgear has a line out, sometimes I use that, sometimes I mic it, again, depending on the venue. John

----------


## jmcgann

Zeidler 5 string (Les Paul type body)
'69 Fender Deluxe Reverb

----------


## mythicfish

Wendler 8-string w/ Mag-Pi PU 
Fender Blues Jr.

Curt

----------


## Tebbie bear

Come on guys pics please

----------


## sam b

John-
Do you have a pic of your Zeidler electric?
I'd love to see what that looks like.
Sam

----------


## Spruce

_"Come on guys pics please"_

John Sullivan mando though a '61 Vox AC15 Twin....

Nice little combo....

----------


## kyblue

Bruce,

You have all the cool stuff.

 

Paula

----------


## Tebbie bear

Very nice!

----------


## Lee

Schwab 5-string into; a 25-watt 6V6 based Holland Lobo if I want reverb, 20-watt EL84 based 2x12" TopHat Club Royale for big rich cleans, Epiphone Valve Jr 5-watt head for distortion plugged into either of the other two previous cabinets. For tremolo there's the '70's vintage Ampeg G-10 but it's kinda noisy.

----------


## Travis Wilson

I thought it might be fun to bring this thread "out of the ashes." Two and a half years later, there are many more emando players who presumably have lots of great toys. Perhaps we could really get this thread going this time. I am in the process of getting some new stuff, so I would like to see how my friends in the Cafe' are wired these days.

Take a picture and post it.  Let's see whatcha (currently) got!

----------


## mandroid

Added a Mix A5, (with installed Schertler pickup) since then .. it's carbon black.   :Cool: 

 :Popcorn:

----------


## seano

I'm glad this topic is revived, I'm into emando more than EVER! (it's a sickness I tell ya!). On the far right is my beloved Mann 8 string, center is a custom Schwab (yo Phish heads, does this look familiar?), far left is my goofy Japanese "Bruno" mandola, converted to 4-string, plays and sounds great! The Mesa Boogie is a Subway Blues, sweet (and LOUD) little 30W with a 10" speaker, the cabinet is a fully enclosed Mesa 12" Black Shadow; nice full rich sound.
My pedal board is a bit rediculous: Boss A/B, MXR compressor, MXR auto-wah, MXR double-shot distortion, Tube Screamer, Keeley modded Boss MT-2, Boss octave, Boss phaser, Keeley modded Tremelo, Boss, reverb/delay, Boss Delay, old school Little Big Muff.
Check out our Myspace and take a listen: The Akashic Mysteries

----------


## seano

Oops, having some issues here, see above post...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Pics in my Album

----------


## downtowndalebrown

Nice.  I enjoy these "gear" threads; fun seeing what's floating other people's boats.  Here's my current rig:

Fender octave mandolin (hopefully soon upgrading to a Mann custom octave mando)
Samson Airline Wireless
Fishman Dreadnought Aura Pedal
Dunlop CFH wah
Voodoo Labs Sparkle Drive
Boss DD20 delay pedal w/ tap tempo
Zoom 505ii multiFX
L.R. Baggs ParaAcoustic DI feeding to house mixer

This is a rather stripped back rig for me.  I'm strongly considering moving over to a Pod X3 Live if some decent boxing-day sales present themselves.

----------


## Christian McKee

Seano - your Schwab is pictured on Kevin's webpage, is it not?  I've always liked the Languedoc-y looks of that one, I'll bet it sounds great through the Mesa.  I looked for a while at one of the 15w amps in the Subway line, but wanted a little more headroom than it had to offer and nobody but nobody is selling their used Subway Blues amps.  Who can blame them?  

Christian

----------


## seano

Yep, Taboot, that's the one on Kevins Website. I actally picked it up up as used (like new) from these classifieds a few years ago. I emailed Kevin and he confirmed that the original order was indeed for a "mini-me" style Languedoc. The kid that ordered it actually inquired about making it a carved top, hollow body, but he couldn't affore the upcharge... Turns out he had to sell it anyway b/c he needed the $... lucky me!
I highly recommend the Subway, just keep your eyes out, they pop up from time to time, but the tend to hold their value in the $450.00 to $550.00 range.
SO'

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

There are a couple of Subways on eBay right now.
I readily admit that I dig the little amps.   :Wink:   I think the smaller speakers are better suited to the frequencies a mandolin puts out.  My mandocaster just sounds a little underpowered on my 12" combo, but put it in the 8" combo and it lights right up.

Daniel

----------


## zekelittle

Hi All, This what I play in a Western Swing band in Colorado.
The body of these 5-string mandos I make is a 2/3 scale archtop guitar shape with tone bars.. hand carved and graduated.  The scale length is 15", which is an inch+ longer than a standard mando.  The reason is to give more tension to the bottom "C" string so that it can be a reasonable size(.050-.052), and stay in tune.  The instrument is designed primarily for jazz and swing music where 3-note jazz chords are common (chop chords are a real stretch).  It has more of a jazz guitar sound especially with the Kent Armstrong floating humbucker pickup (note also the stealth volume control under the finger rest). It is also fully acoustic and I use it a lot in acoustic jams.   You'll notice from the pics that the bridge looks a little odd..This is because I use a non-adjustable bridge, which is well fitted and less than 1/4 the weight of a standard adjustable bridge and results in a richer and much louder acoustic instrument.  The slope of the bridge is for compensation.  Matching the 12th fret harmonic and the 12th fretted notes on the e and c strings (by moving the bridge) results in almost perfect intonation on the inner strings and much improved playability.
I hope that's not too much info, but I wanted to illustrate the more nonstandard features.  ...Zeke

----------


## tstackhouse

In a few weeks I'll be taking ownership of a new Mann SEM-5. I've been reading this thread with great interest. I'm trying to decide on an amp.
I intend to take the mando to the store and A/B in person but, in the meantime
I'm interested in hearing opinions.

I'll be playing jazz and electric blues. I'm looking for a John Scofield/Buddy
Guy/ kind of sound, if that makes any sense.

I'm inclined toward the Fender Blues Jr or the Fender Twin Reverb; Tube Screamer, anything else?
                                                 Thanks guys,
                                                  Tom

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I have a friend who is an amateur luthier and he's building me a short scale octave mandolin with a high B (GDAEB).   It'll be a solid body, reduced size telecaster.  Mahogany body with maple caps on both the front and back, kind of like a sandwich.  One piece bolt on maple neck/fb with a skunk stripe to accommodate the truss rod.  We haven't settled on pickups yet, but this is likely where the instrument will detour from the standard telecaster design.  I can't decide between humbuckers and single coils.

But that's in the future.  This is the present.  A modified Fender FM-988 (upgraded pickguard, repositioned pickup , Andrew Jerman bridge and saddles), a Marshall G15R CD and a no-name little 5 watt tube amp.  

I bought the no-name for $75 about 15 years ago.  Funky coolness with 6" Jensen speaker.  I had it retubed and repaired recently.  A very eccentric little tube it is too.  The socket fits a 6L6, but it's wired for a 50L6GT. 

I bought the Marshall in June of this year at Buffalo Brothers, used for $100.  After a very short fall that killed the amp, I had the transformer replaced for $60.  It has an 8" speaker.

I use the footswitch as an on/off for the no-name.  It gives me a volume and treble boost for solos.

This is a fun little rig!

Daniel

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I just ran my Epi Mando(la)bird through the rig.  Haven't pulled that guy out in a while.  I noticed that the pickup in the 'bird is hotter than the one on the mandocaster.  Got a really great barky kind of Keef tone when Keef plays Gibsons.  My ears are ringing.   :Smile: 

May need to upgrade the Pickup in the mandocaster!

Daniel

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Hey Tom Stackhouse,

          Is that you? If you have time drop me a line and let me know where to reach you...my last few e-mail attempts came bouncing right back..

         You may want to check out the Fender "Hot Rod Deluxe" or "Hot Rod Deluxe Re-issue".
  They come in at 40 watts which about 20 watts more likely to stay clean when you want a clean sound. Of course the Twin is a great option. Do you have someone to carry it around for you?

       For distortion, another great one is the Fulltone Fulldrive II. Well, all their stuff is great.
  Also for a Schofield sound a good chorus pedal will help: the Fulltone ChoralFlange, or the Ibanez chorus, or TC Electronics chorus are all well thought of...

      Also a shoutout to Daniel. We may have to have an e-mando pow-wow at the next symposium!

    My rig? I wish i had more opportunities to play my Mike Stevens Paul Glasse model five-string.
 When I do get the chance I run it into a 75 watt head(solid state) and an EV speaker with pedals in front. Mostly going for a warm and clean sound...

       Best to all on the sound quest....

                                                           donnie

----------


## Perry

> I'm looking for a John Scofield/Buddy Guy/ kind of sound, if that makes any sense.


actually no it doesn't.... LOL.....but best of luck anyway

I second the Fulldrive II, I have a really early one,in the low 100's serial number wise, it was before they put the comp cut switch...so yes it is a little "compressed" but I find that a good thing for the mandolin

I haven't plugged in my Schwab 4 string in almost two years but I'm about to get back on the electric horse....we play jam band type noodling stuff....here's my rig

Schwab ML 4 string (or an 1981 strat that weighs 900 lbs) >>
Boss chromatic tuner (indispensible) >>
Fulldrive II >>
Maxon auto filter>>
Maxon AD-9 analog delay>>
Carr Rambler (one heck of a fine tube amp)


Perry

----------


## Mike Bromley

> You may want to check out the Fender "Hot Rod Deluxe" or "Hot Rod Deluxe Re-issue".
>   They come in at 40 watts which about 20 watts more likely to stay clean when you want a clean sound. Of course the Twin is a great option. Do you have someone to carry it around for you?


Funny you mention the HRD, Don.  I've used one quite a lot...and a little-known fact about them is that they are wayyyy under-biased from the factory.  A person can bias them up to about 68 mA before worrying about frying the plates in the 6L6's.  Once they get that high, they are clean, oh so clean.  I have a couple of NOS Mullard 6l6's in mine (Sovtek 3881's are also good.

Yes, Twin, No, Hernia.  The dang things sound great and weigh in at 78 lbs.

 :Mandosmiley:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Also a shoutout to Daniel. We may have to have an e-mando pow-wow at the next symposium!


You got it Donnie!
We can swing "Yardbird Suite"   :Mandosmiley: 

Daniel

----------


## djweiss

Don and Daniel,

Count me in for the Electric Mando Symposium reunion...

I'm playing in a country/swing/honky-tonk band using an older 5 string Schwab through a Blues Junior...

-Darren

----------


## clem

> Mando= Rono long scale/baritone 5 string (G-D-A-E-B, one octave down)
> 
> Amps= '64 Princeton (6g2 circuit) with a Fender Special Effects center (oil can delay, distortion and boosts, circa 1969) OR
> 
> Gerlitz Dual Revelator, with Morley EVO oil can delay pedal and Zvex Fuzz Factory OR
> 
> POD XT-Live (the proverbial zillion amps and pedals in a box).


Rono?  GONE!  In its place a Mann EM-5 Octave/Baritone (LOVE it..see avatar)

Amps? BOTH GONE! In their place(s), a Burris Royal Bluesman head (fantastic small tube amp) OR Standel Imperial Bass head (circa '63) with either a David Freida Powersound cabinet (1x8" closed back) or Evans 1x12.

POD-XT-Gone!

Effects? Morley Oil can still here (hey, some things are irreplaceable).  Pedal board is Keely Compressor (2 knob); FreakShow FX #9 boost; FreakShow Digilog Delay and FreakShow FX Fantastique distortion/octave; Antelope FX Lovelight/GoldBar overdrive.

Love this rig.

----------


## maltjik

> I have a friend who is an amateur luthier and he's building me a short scale octave mandolin with a high B (GDAEB).   It'll be a solid body, reduced size telecaster.  Mahogany body with maple caps on both the front and back, kind of like a sandwich.  One piece bolt on maple neck/fb with a skunk stripe to accommodate the truss rod.  We haven't settled on pickups yet, but this is likely where the instrument will detour from the standard telecaster design.  I can't decide between humbuckers and single coils.
> 
> But that's in the future.  This is the present.  A modified Fender FM-988 (upgraded pickguard, repositioned pickup , Andrew Jerman bridge and saddles), a Marshall G15R CD and a no-name little 5 watt tube amp.  
> 
> I bought the no-name for $75 about 15 years ago.  Funky coolness with 6" Jensen speaker.  I had it retubed and repaired recently.  A very eccentric little tube it is too.  The socket fits a 6L6, but it's wired for a 50L6GT. 
> 
> I bought the Marshall in June of this year at Buffalo Brothers, used for $100.  After a very short fall that killed the amp, I had the transformer replaced for $60.  It has an 8" speaker.
> 
> I use the footswitch as an on/off for the no-name.  It gives me a volume and treble boost for solos.
> ...



really smart to put those little combos on the guitar stands! i usually try to put something under the amp at the front or tilt it back against something, but those solutions never seem that good...
your way is something i wouldn't have thought of myself in a hundred years, but i'm gonna steal the idea now!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Maltjik,
You are certainly welcome to run with the idea.  The stands are Koenig-Meyer.  I think they run $27-$30.

I ran across this (http://www.ampwedge.com/) in the latest issue of Vintage Guitar.  12"x8"x3". $40.00, but you don't have to give up an instrument stand to lift your amp.   My one concern is the depth.  The amp may get top heavy and topple if it's not deep enough to keep a back edge on the floor.

Daniel

----------


## mando.player

OnStage makes stands specifically for this.  Might be a little over kill for smaller combos or cabinets.

EDIT: Looks like they make one for the smaller crowd too

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here's a photo of my electric setup.  Probably need to experiment with effects more, but I don't get around playing the emandos much these days because of two little ones in the house.  When they're awake they need full attention, when they're asleep loud music playing is out...

The mandos are:

1) Kentucky KM-300E, with Jazzmando strings, original lipstick pickup swapped for a Bill Lawrence mini humbucker (straight swap, drops right in without changing cutout or holes for the screws), pots upgraded.

2) Amazing emando (previously discussed here): took out the original piezo fitted into the body cavity, added Guitar Fetish mini humbucker with five-way switch for single coil tap/parallel/series/in-phase/out-of-phase.  Also added under-saddle piezo with on-board pre-amp/EQ.

The amp is a rebadged Epiphone 5W combo, heavily modded, sounds wonderful!  The pedals are a Line 6 Verbzilla and a Boss CS-3 compression/sustain pedal.

I'm getting great warm jazzy tones with that rig, not so much setup for screaming rock tones.  Even without the CS-3 (currently waiting for a new battery) there is lots of sustain from both mandos.  Sometimes too much: it's quite difficult to get good tone separation for standard mando licks, even with the piezo on the Amazing.  I guess I could try the CS-3 as a sustain-killer, but I haven't played around much with that.

Martin

----------


## Mandophocles

-Epi Mandobird
-Eastwood Mandocaster
-1968 Sunn Solarus 2x12 combo with 1967 Sunn 1x15 ext. cab. (40 watts at 8 ohms)
-EHX Big Muff
-EHX Double Muff
-EHX Stereo Pulsar
-EHX Holy Stain
-MXR Phase 90
-Vintage DOD Compressor

----------


## mcasey

Its a Mann EM-5 Solid Body.

----------


## tstackho

I was browsing Amazon.com last week and came across this title that I downloaded to my Kindle. "Guitar Effects Pedals: The Practical Handbook" by Dave Hunter. It provides good explanations and the history of effects pedals.

I'm old enough to remember the original Wah-wah sold by Vox and the Maestro Fuzz-tone. It's interesting to read how effects have evolved over the last 40 years.

                                   Tom

----------


## mando.player

My rig is pretty simple:
- Mann EM-5
- Digitech RP500
- EHX Holy Grail Reverb
- Roland KC-60 Keyboard Amp

I initially started buying single pedals and quickly realized that I was gonna spend a ton of cash trying to figure out how all the effects worked together.  That's when I picked up the RP500.  Used in conjunction with a book like Tom mentioned, the RP500 allows me to try different combinations of effects to find the right tone.  It's not gonna replace a sweet tube amp and boutique pedals, but it's an economical way to figure this stuff out.

----------


## oakland

Mine is a custom 8 string made by Michael Dolan, solid mahogany body with ebony fret board, pick guard etc. Pickups are EMGs. My amp is a hot rod deluxe "white lightning" (white case, knobs and light, upgraded speaker). No pedals yet but I want to try an Emma "Discombobulator", it seems like it might be cool. I've read on one of the fender forums that the HDR sometimes doesn't hold up as well as some other models but I've had no trouble with it and it sounds pretty sweet.

----------


## GTG

I was hoping to post pics, but haven't gotten around to it, so just a description for now. 

-Mann EM-5 partial hollowbody (in psychedelic purple flame...ooh yeah)
-Fender Pro Jr: 15 W ultra-simple pure tube amp
-Boss GT-10 multi processor

IMO, the digital effects go beautifully with the tube amp on the backline. For pure dark tube crunch, it's mando straight into amp, but otherwise, I can get very convincing rectifier metal, delay, 'verb, phaser, etc. effects. Without FX, admittedly I have to crank it up to 'PO the neighbours' volume to really make it sing; works well for gigging and outside, but often too loud for practice. 
In any case, it's a great setup for me and lots of fun. It's too bad I don't play in a band that has a need for emando yet!

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

new to this, and not sure i have settled on anything.
mandobird  strung 11- 39 
fender super reverb and princeton reverb piggybacked, NOS tube selection  
old mxr compressor
tube king - 12 AU 7

----------


## bevb

Hi, I've put my pics in my album, please look. I use a Boss ME50 effect board  and a Laney cub 10 amp, or sometimes a Roland micro cube which has some built in effects. Nice being here, looked for ages !
Bev

----------


## bevb

How do I post thumbnails here ? Someone help !  :Crying:

----------


## Ben Milne

> new to this, and not sure i have settled on anything.
> mandobird  strung 11- 39 
> fender super reverb and princeton reverb piggybacked, NOS tube selection  
> old mxr compressor
> tube king - 12 AU 7


Nice stuff that's a great start...!  - 
how do you like the Princeton for mando? what vintages are your amps and is your 'bird a IV or VIII?

----------


## Ben Milne

> How do I post thumbnails here ? Someone help !


everything you need to know would be in this thread..

its a pretty simple process..  use the paper clip icon above your post or the manage attachments below, select your chosen files, upload.

----------


## Christian McKee

Seeing another Dolan made me finally get off my duff to get some photos.  One is the Flying V with my Fender HRD with a Celestion, and then the pedal board...

Christian

----------


## Ben Milne

I finally feel like i have something to contribute in this thread....  Pictured is my brand new Blackstar HT-5 ministack which santa delivered early, (I just have to wire him the total price on the bottom of the invoice... Thanks Santa!)  

Also in picture are my Epi'bird VIII  (nude)  and the mandocaster i got to bash on while my Epi is in pieces.



The HT5 is a 5 watt valve head combines 2x single10" cabinets for _Stacks of fun_ and has a wonderful tone variance, featuring both clean and overdrive channels - 

word is that there will soon be higher wattage HT series amps available, though the 10"cabs will be discontinued, a full compliment of 12" cabs and combos will be the new format.

----------


## Dfyngravity

Vanner, nice looking rig! But I think that e-mando on the left may need a little work before she will sing through that nice blackstar.

----------


## Ben Milne

yep how frustrating...  I tore it apart ready to get to the paint shop, only to learn there wasn't much point getting it in before new year...   can't wait to get the bird back together now!!  at least the mandocaster can help my sanity...

----------


## Ben Milne

UPDATE:  Major Tone injection.

Thanks to the kind help of Martin I snapped up this Dario Tuccerelli LP 8 string LP style Emando.  Since  the purchase I've replaced the G'-style TP it came with with a number from TKL. I think the assymetry compliments the body and although I've restrung using loop end strings for now, I should now be able to use either ball or loop end.



I've added a Van-amps analog spring reverb tank in the HT-5's send/return loop which is a really great sounding unit (tweed, in pic).I also have a Boss RT-20 available for any rotary horn fx should it be required, (as well as some now unused pedals such as Ibanez chorus/flange and Marshall Bluesbreaker). 




The LP has a very nice variance of tone available across the 2 pickups and the combination of _The_ 'Paul's (hotter) SD pickups and the HT5 w/ Vanamps reverb means that on the clean channel I can dial in everything from lushious clean fenda tone to fat marshal crunchedy crunch.  Not much gain is required on the OD channel for very crushed tones, and from there the saturation can be taken beyond what i expect would be required from the heaviest of riffs.


 :Grin:  :Grin: Luvvin Life

----------


## igowing

Main axe-5 string octave/baritone I built about a year ago.  EMG 85 pickup.  
Amp-Ampeg VL-1002-excellent all around rock amp.
Cab- Peavey Valveking 4x12.  Not the best but pretty solid
Pedals-varies but I keep coming back to these three-MXR Blue box (2 octaves down+fuzz), Ibanez TS9DX turbo tube screamer, and Electro Harmonix #1 Echo.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Ben
sorry for the delay in response, i seem to have missed a couple of months somewhere.

Princeton Reverb is good, and it is my use it for everything amp. i've put in the best NOS tubes i could get, and use the original speaker, but have a replacement ready when that one is finally too weary.
it's a '74 silverface  and it really is quite similar to a blacktop, as there were really no known changes to the circuitry up to those years, even though other Fender silverfaces were significantly altered. 
the Super Reverb is a '74 silverface, and i mellowed it out with good NOS tubes, but didn't want to change it to blacktop specs, as i wanted it to be original.
all in all, the 5 !0" speakers, with the one from the Princeton having a  slightly different voice really is kind of neat. and when the gig is small, i leave the Super home.
the mandobird is a IV, and it suits me fine. i would really like to get better quality instrument, but 
my electric gigs are few and far between, so what i have, i can work with for now.
i don't often need it, but when i do the Tube King is a Tube Screamer on steroids, although with the 12AU7, it can be dialed down to Tube Screamer realm. The silverfaces start to break up nicely for lower level overdrive around 4 on volume anyway.

it looks like you have made some very interesting discoveries recently!

----------


## Turner Burner

well, here it is.  i am strictly a mando player (in both a rock cover band and grateful dead jam band) and became fed up with the feedback that seemed inevitable when competing with electric guitars, bass, drums, etc.

so after unsuccessfully looking for mass produced solid mandolins, i got a serious case of custom emando syndrome.  my collection includes a Yanuziello 8 string, Mann SEM 8 string, Ryder 4 string synth, Artinger 4 string synth (currently being built - see pix in the "post your pix" section), Paul Lestock 8 string Jazzbo acoustic electric, Bacorn 8 string (selling on Ebay), and two Doug O'Dell Old Town 8 string mandolins.

my rig includes 2 midi processors so i can access 2 sets of instrument voices simultaneously (plus internal polyphony).  i blend them using 2 volume pedals, plus a 3rd volume pedal for the magnetic pickup.  so i can run 3 signals in stereo at the same time, like trumpet left channel, bagpipe right channel, magnetic pickup in both.  i can also pan them in real time left/ right.

the downside is that the rig is heavy, but the positive is that it's almost completely self contained.  the pedal board is permanently plugged in and lives in the bottom compartment, so all it needs is power and to plug the speaker cables into the cab.  less than 5 minutes and it's ready to go.

oh yeah i've also got a shure wireless guitar system in there and a DMX light controller for our moving head LED light show.  they're in the top section of the rack case.


magnetic signal: mando -->  IVP Intersound vintage preamp (3 boss pedals in the FX loop on a true bypass strip all on a sliding tray) --> BBE compressor/ limiter --> G Force rack effects ==> stereo volume pedal ==> Behringer rack mixer ==> Mesa Boogie simul class II 90 watt tube amp ==. Hard Truckers 2 x 12 cab

synth signal #1: mando ==> Axon 100 Mk II midi processor ==> Stereo volume pedal ==> rack mixer ==> mesa boogie tube amp ==> Hard Trucker cab

synth signal #2: mando ==> Axon 100 Mk II midi processor (as a pass thru midi signal) ==> Yamaha Motif ES rack synth processor ==> Stereo volume pedal ==> rack mixer ==> mesa boogie tube amp ==> Hard Trucker cab

----------


## Soundfarmer Pete

Ouch!!!!
That kit looks a nightmare :-)
I like simple!
Almuse LP Junior through channel 1 and my electric fiddle through a Digitech bass effects processor into C2 of an ancient Fender Power Chorus - BIG noise from a 2X12 combo :-)
Mostly use the mando for chord work so the trebly sound occupies a different space to our guitarists Gordon Smith Les Paul/Marshall/Fender rig!
CheeryBye

----------


## rico mando

you asked for it.  
gibson goldtone amp ga-30 rvs   two 12 in speakers and 8 tubes
i have been running my pickups through a boss gt-10.
i also have some boss pedals not shown for simpler set ups(blues driver,chorus ,delay,tuner.gain button) 
i have a midi installed through ghost system saddles and a hexpander interface on the fender fm60e. this i play into a Axon AX100  which runs to the pa which handles all the bass sounds.15 in speakers for the PA. i also use a roland loop for midi looping. the gt-10 has its own loop internally .
AXES
fender 5 fm-60e
steve ryder 5 (will soon be getting midi . requires major reconstruction for fit)
fat back cherry 4 that i built myself with steve ryder humbucker pick ups (my first build)
19 in guitar conversion to 5 string GDAEB.
23in squire conversion to 5 string  FCGDA (will be recieving midi interface as well)
 :Coffee:

----------


## djweiss

Where do you find a guitar with a 19" scale length?

----------


## Dfyngravity

Here's a pic of my Fuchs Lucky 7 and my new Holst acoustic/electric mandolin.

----------


## Pete Hicks

Custom made Telecaster/8string mando double neck (made by Tim Floyd), Fender Twin, Yamaha analog delay, Saga Violectra 5 string electric fiddle. I usually play bluegrass acoustically, but several times a year I break out the electric rig.

----------


## rico mando

Where do you find a guitar with a 19" scale length?
 keep looking around there are weird junk guitars hidden in every shop. the one i found is a  Avion Greg Bennett design by Samick. what a piece of junk it was can't believe i paid 150 for it new. the neck was way out of whack. i put a better pick up on it but i wish there was one at the neck. going to build a real one and sell this off in the fall . PM me and i will give you first dibbs on it. :Mandosmiley:  will basically be getting rid of it at cost. or i will strip the good parts i put on it for another instrument.

----------


## Dfyngravity

I believe that the 3/4 squire is 20.75" scale, unless a new neck was made.

----------


## Flattpicker

There are two separate models with the scales you guys have listed.  It is really hard to tell the difference when you're searching online or even in the stores.  Best to see them in person and have a tape measure handy, though visually I find the 21" model close to full size and the 19" looks teeny (more like pre-teeny).

----------


## Ben Milne

I'd suspect the 19" used to be a LP-peewee...  same scale as a veewee.

----------


## mrmando

> my collection includes a Yanuziello 8 string, Mann SEM 8 string, Ryder 4 string synth, Artinger 4 string synth (currently being built - see pix in the "post your pix" section), Paul Lestock 8 string Jazzbo acoustic electric, Bacorn 8 string (selling on Ebay), and two Doug O'Dell Old Town 8 string mandolins.


What you need is a good 5-string.

----------


## rico mando

Figured i would upload a picture of my new amp rig and see if we can get this thread going for a little bit again for the new members 

its my mesa mini stack , its a bit over kill but i like it

----------


## Ben Milne

Rico, how are you utilizing the tone-destroyerPRO in your rig?

----------


## rico mando

> Rico, how are you utilizing the tone-destroyerPRO in your rig?


come again ?  whats killing my tone ? you will have too fill me in on this one as i have lots of tone killing gear laying around that comes in handy for gigs where good enough is good enough ,especially if its light to carry and gets me from one sound to the next easily .

----------


## Ben Milne

What is the beringher unit/ how are you utilizing it?
  Most beringher units are something-something-PRO and generically I have a habit of referring to them as signal-destroyer Pro, a reflection of the opinion of a very wide populace though i adapted the phrase to suit the instrument application...  Sorry for the confusion, just wondering what's in your rack and how you're using it.

Your amp/stack sure looks tasty!

----------


## rico mando

ok now i know what your talking about . the behringer is an EQ and under that is my midi sound generator axon ax-100 .so i use the eq as merely a  boost/preamp for the midi signal to the sound man everything else is left flat or off on this eq  . the midi runs off peizos in my saddles and my pick ups (emg actives) run to the amp both are separate Independent  systems .  some of the bass,drum and keyboard sounds  from the midi would blow my mesa amp so that is why  it goes to the PA.

i bought the eq back  when i was trying to fix the sound of my fishman acoustic mandolin saddle pick up . it did not really work and i use a different pick up on my acoustic now (barcus berry magnetic) . never really thought of the eq as a tone sucker , i will have to listen into that . i have other signal boosters but they are not rack mount . the midi is pretty synth sounding so i am not sure if it affects its tone noticeably . my PA is a behringer ,guess i would have to put that up against another PA , works well enough i guess as i use it at home mostly but seemed alright at the local town hall where i volunteer to do sound for benefit shows occasionally . 

i know my boss GT-10 is a tone sucker but it has gotten better the more i tweak it ,but it makes the gigs easier  . i use up to 3 different  effects settings for one song sometimes .for recording i would go for pure amp sound where i could . well thanks for commenting, it is a nice stack

----------


## Treblemaker

Lawrence Smart F5 mandolin equipped with Schertler transducer > Ernie Ball Volume Pedal > Overdrive (Ibanez Tube Screamer) > Chorus (TC Electronics Chorus/Flange/RingMod) > Phaser (Subdecay Quazar Phaser) > Octave (Boss OC-3) > Reverb (either Alesis Nanoverb or EH Cathedral Reverb - set to Hall) > '86 Mesa Boogie Mark III Amp.

Sometimes I add a vintage Mutron III Envelope Filter or Ibanez Autofilter for fun prior to the Reverb.  Occasionally, for smaller rooms I use either a vintage '64 Fender Vibro Champ or a Polytone Mega Brute.  The former is only 5 watts the latter is 100 watts but for a transistor amp the size of a shoebox it's deceptively potent.

Treblemaker

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Well, here's a bump for a long quiet thread! 

Clearly the pedals have gone overboard from the Featherweight. I have a board under construction that will be powered by a Gator Bus 8. The Fishman AFX Chorus has a great rotary that stacks wonderfully with the MXR M234. It won't stay there for a gig, but it sure is fun for now! I have to say that I am really loving the Polara. The standard spring/plate/hall/room stuff is all excellent, and I am a fan of the halo. YMMV. The DOD 250 is also a lot of fun; gain at 11 and level at 1 and all the sudden some jazzy tone wants to come through. Also, I find it is really responsive to the attack. Speaking of DOD, the FX25B is a great envelope filter. The way different sounds you can pull thru this pedal are really impressive. I'm thinking about some mods just because, but even if I don't this is a really expressive pedal that also reflects picking dynamics.

----------


## Tom Wright

I guess I'll join the party. Here's my minimal rig---most of the time I use nothing, but this serves as the full monty. Signal path right to left, ending in the GK MB200. Speaker choice depends on venue. 

King of Tone is overdrive, with nice ways of tinkering for the right response. Bi-Chorus emulates the Electro-Harmonix pedal--I like it for the two settings. Carbon Copy serves as reverb, because it has a softer echo than a digital and uses much less battery than a digital reverb pedal. I don't like being dependent on power adapters.

Playing for English Country Dance I bring my compact 6.5" 100W speaker (no pedals). Total weight 7 lbs.
Playing indoors at bar or restaurant I use a 200W 8" cab. Total weight 12 lbs.
Playing outdoors I use a large cabinet with 12" speaker. (100W but much more efficient.) Total weight around 30 lbs.

----------

Dave Greenspoon

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Having gone overboard from the Featherboard, I've moved to a PT JR. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Powertrain 1250 power supply; all isolated circuits, one dedicated variable set at 18 v., dead quiet and totally awesome. It will go onto the board being built by 60 Cycle Labs instead of the Gator. The DOD envelope filter has been replaced by the Noisekick FX Almond Blossom. Based on the MuTron III, this is way more versatile than the original and solid as a tank. It is also built locally in Baltimore, Charm City's emerging answer to BJFE. It is a much better pedal for my 5 string than the DOD was. My preferred set up is to have the top row feed the LX 65D & run the bottom row thru the fx loop, and have the 2nd (stereo) feed to the Cub 10.

Top row: Boss TU 2>Almond Blossom envelope filter>BYOC comp/sustainer>DoD 250 preamp overdrive

Bottom row: MXR 234 Analog Chorus>Fishman AFX Chorus>TC Electronic Flashback Delay>Digitech Polara Reverb

----------

Travis Wilson

----------


## Travis Wilson

These two:


into this:


which then goes into this:

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Travis, I love each of those shots! Great mandos that cover the range nicely. That pedal board is gorgeous and nice array of lovely pedals; glad that you've found the DOD 250 works for you. Awesome little pedal, and even the TGP crowd gives it its due. Totally appreciate the altoids tin but even more taken by the Quilter-Modd Tone combo. THAT must sound lovely! Does your signal chain follow your layout?

----------

Travis Wilson

----------


## Travis Wilson

Thanks, Dave. I'm fortunate in that my wife doesn't give me too much grief about my gear purchases!

The signal chain goes as follows:
Tuner>fuzz>250>Quilter Input
Effects send>EP2>chorus>delay>trem>reverb>Effects return

Regarding the Quilter 101 Mini head and the Mojotone Lite cab, I love the combination.  The class D Quilter, rated at 100W on two of the settings, can produce loads of dead-quiet, clean headroom.  It can also get nasty as well with the gain turned up. The Mojotone was stocked with an Eminence Lil' Texas, which is a 12" 125W neodymium speaker.  It sounds great, but the best part is the amp and cab together weigh about 20lbs.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

On my most recent CD "Good Numbers" I played electric mandolin on 3 tunes. The mandolin is a Michael Stevens "Paul Glasse Model"
 and the amp a Henriksen JazzAmp, 10"speaker 160 watts, eq set fairly flat, most eq handled by the tone pot on the mandolin which is very helpful,adjusts in very small increments. The amp was mic'd either by a Schoeps or an old Sony large diaphragm broadcast-lookin' mic. No D.I.

----------

chasray, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

Travis Wilson

----------


## John Rosett

Brand new Rukavina 16" scale mandola into a 60's harmony 410A tube amp. I wanted the kind of tone that Tiny Moore and Johnny Gimble had on the old Bob Wills records, and this is pretty close.

----------

Mandocarver, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## mandroid

Fit RMC  bridge pieces* , and so now can use  their Polydrive   and  send signal to a Roland Guitar synth.

1) a 4 string, (CGDA) the other a 5 string.. they  use the same 8 pin connecting cable. 
  then a 13 pin output to The Roland  pedal  board synth. which has a stereo line level output.

----------


## Perry

current rig:

Ryder EM24 into this pedal board which has CIOKS power supply underneath it. Great power supply and fits under the NANO then this goes into a Victoria 20112 which is Fender Deluxe 5E3 circuit.

My guitar is a Collings 290s.

----------

Dave Greenspoon

----------


## Tate Ferguson

Though I haven't performed on it yet, I'm enjoying the heck out of this Eastwood I modified.  When I received it, used, I evaluated the pickups as weak and noisy; also the tonal difference between the two didn't seem to matter much.  Since I'm an experienced electric guitar butcher/hacker, I crafted a new pickguard, and glued a twenty-buck floating archtop guitar pickup I'd gotten on eBay into it.

With new strings from emando dot com, this thing plays and sounds great.  A balanced string output and a strong, quiet signal.

----------


## lenf12

> With new strings from emando dot com, this thing plays and sounds great.  A balanced string output and a strong, quiet signal.


Great looking axe as well T-E-F. I've got the Morgan Monroe sunburst version but have not yet swapped out the pickups and the rest of the electronics. Definitely the way to go!! So many tasks, so little time...



Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Here's the rig for a short acoustic set this Sunday.

----------


## lenf12

That's keeping it simple Dave!! A Rigel and a Venue, sweet...

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------

Dave Greenspoon

----------


## mandowilli

Here is my setup.  Mando K&K into ToneBone Ch 1 with HOF reverb in loop.  Tuner is in tuner output.  Dobro w/fishman Nashville pickup/ JD Aura pedal/ MXR eq/ into Ch2 of ToneBone.  All mounted on a piece of 1x6.  I use small elastic plastic cable conduit to carry the XLR output to the board or amp along with the two separate power supply cables to a power strip about 8' behind me and out of the way.

----------


## vwfye

My primary set up is
Tomo LP 17" scale as a long scale mandolin 
Tomo ST 17" scale as an short scale octave mandolin
Univox U45b tube amp
Mooer Flex boost
Mooer Blues
Mooer Gray Faze
Univox Wah

I play on my church worship team and we play traditional, contemporary and rock in each set.

----------

Dave Greenspoon

----------


## mandroid

Those RMC Pickups Inset in the bridge. offer a divided pickup source for Roland's Guitar Synths,

 new GR model is # 55.

----------

